# Fallo al querer hacer backup de SSD rsync lsetxattr failed:

## spyderco

Buenas compañeros estoy intentando hacer un backup a mi gentoo  el cual lo tengo en un SDD, la unidad de destino donde hago el respaldo esta en una unidad solida con NTFS, suele darme este mensaje, rsync: rsync_xal_set: lsetxattr("/mnt/descargas/gentoo/boot","security.selinux") failed: Operation not supported (95). 

He estado intentando varias cosas como cambiar los enlaces simbolicos, o  también el montar la partición de esta manera. 

mount -o rw,acl,user_xattr -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/descargas

Como dicen aqui  https://superuser.com/questions/1096073/rsync-ssd-migration-lsetxattr-failed-operation-not-supported-95-consequen

No me da ningun resultado, sigo obteniendo el mismo error..

Agradezco cualquier respuesta, gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -c  > /logardelbackup/imagen.img.gz

ahi deberias porder hacerlo en cualquier tipo de oarticion...

----------

## spyderco

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -c  > /logardelbackup/imagen.img.gz
> 
> ahi deberias porder hacerlo en cualquier tipo de oarticion...

 

Muchas gracias compañero, es una buena sugerencia te lo agradezco, se que puedo usar otros métodos otras herramientas..

Yo lo que quiero es saber como y por que da esa incidencia  para  poder corregirla, tu método es bueno pero no es lo que busco, yo quiero una solución al problema no una alternativa.

Hago la copia de esta manera  y me da estos avisos

rsync -aAXHSh --info=progress2 --exclude-from=/home/spyderco/exclou_rsync  / /mnt/bakups/gentoo/

         13.77M   0%   39.78MB/s    0:00:00 (xfr#848, ir-chk=1015/2153)

rsync: rsync_xal_set: lsetxattr("/mnt/bakups/gentoo/boot","security.selinux") failed: Operation not supported (95)

         21.50G  98%  169.56MB/s    0:02:00 (xfr#77351, ir-chk=1004/104569)

rsync: rsync_xal_set: lsetxattr("/mnt/bakups/gentoo/proc","security.selinux") failed: Operation not supported (95)

         41.40G  99%  125.53MB/s    0:05:14 (xfr#670734, to-chk=0/771775)    

rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1189) [sender=3.1.3]

Gracias igualemente Compañero.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *spyderco wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -c  > /logardelbackup/imagen.img.gz
> 
> ahi deberias porder hacerlo en cualquier tipo de oarticion... 
> 
> Muchas gracias compañero, es una buena sugerencia te lo agradezco, se que puedo usar otros métodos otras herramientas..
> ...

 

pasa que hacer backup en un ntfs vas a tener problemas de permisos y problemas con los ficheros de igual nombre con mayusculas y minusculas...

nunca use rsync para eso, simplemente he usado cp -a /origen /destino, y no he tenido problemas, pero si, rsync es mas logico ya que solo cambia lo modificado o nuevo...

como paleativo el cp -a te puede salvar rapidamente.

pregunto asi de curioso.

estas tratando de backupear el root de un sistema que esta corriendo?

porque no probas corriendo cualquier live, monta las particiones y corre el rsync...

----------

## spyderco

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *spyderco wrote:*    *pelelademadera wrote:*   dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -c  > /logardelbackup/imagen.img.gz
> 
> ahi deberias porder hacerlo en cualquier tipo de oarticion... 
> 
> Muchas gracias compañero, es una buena sugerencia te lo agradezco, se que puedo usar otros métodos otras herramientas..
> ...

 

Muy buenas, la verdad es que no hace falta eso de irse a  una Live, ya que hay gente que lo hace a si sin problemas, y luego lo agrega a cron para los incrementales, y eso es lo que yo trato de hacer yo.

Rsync mantiene usuarios, permisos enlaces simbólicos y todo no hay problema por que este corriendo desde root, de hecho en los servidores la migracion de datos se suele hacer con rsync.

Da igual que sea un ntfs, un ext4 un xfs, etc. 

Mantiene todo exactamente igual al origen y el resultado de  todo es una replica exacta.

En  mi lista de directorios excluidos están estos, este es el contenido del fichero donde se le dice a rsync que directorios excluir.

/boot/*

/dev/*

/home/spyderco/.cache/*

/home/spyderco/.local/share/Trash/*

/home/spyderco/.wine/*

/lost+found/*

/media/*

/mnt/bakups/*

/mnt/descargas/*

/mnt/disco3tb/*

/proc/*

/run/*

/sys/*

/tmp/*

/var/tmp/*

Te dejo un enlace donde puedes ver la multitud de funcionalidades que puede aportar esta herramienta y de como gestiona la información de una manera mas detallada.

https://ss64.com/bash/rsync_options.html

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo Compañero.

----------

